# Brauche Hilfe beim installieren vom Siemens Gigaset USB Adapter 11



## sibbo (23. Februar 2004)

Hy Leute,
wie oben schon gesagt brauch ich hilfe beim Installieren des "Siemens Gigaset USB Adapter 11". Dies ist ein USB Adapter für Wireless LAN.
Ich kam  mal für einen Tag zum damit ins Internet. Am nächsten Tag funzte es nicht mehr. Es lief auf der Computer Bild version von Suse Linux 9.0. Ich weiß aber echt nicht mehr wie ich es gemacht hab und ich hab auch schon alles mögliche ausprobiert.
Heute hab ich die Tips, die hier für andere USB-Adapter stehen bei Suse 8.1 (war mal irgendwie bei der PC-Professional bei) ausprobiert. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Sibbo


----------



## Sinac (24. Februar 2004)

WAS funktioniert denn nicht? 
Funktioniert USB schon bzw. hast du die nötigen Module im Kernel und werden sie geladen?
Etwas mehr Infos an welcher Stelle dein Problem liegt wären sinnvoll.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## sibbo (24. Februar 2004)

HHhmmm, wirklich gute Frage, bin halt in Sachen Linux noch en "KAck ".
Unter "Yast" kann ich den USB-Adapter als Netzwerkkarte konfigurieren. Ich habe dann im Oberen Fenster zwar noch nach der Konfiguration zu stehen "Unbekanntes Gerät" oder so, aber im unteren Fenster steht dann die Netzwerkkarte mit meinen Konfigurationen.

Also Konfiguriert wird sie irgendwie, aber wenn ich dann meinen Funkrouter anpingen will sagt mir Liniux "Network is unreachable!". Naja und ins Internet komme ich auch nicht.


Ich hoffe ihr habt es jetzt verstanden....


----------



## Sinac (24. Februar 2004)

Naja, YAST :-(
Wird es denn als Interface erkannt? 
Schau mal in
/etc/network/interfaces
oder mit 
# ifconfig

Wenn es da ist überprüf ob es richtig konfiguriert ist, also ip adresse etc.


----------



## sibbo (24. Februar 2004)

Ok werd ich dann mal machen,  was wird denn da stehen wenn es installiert ist?
Aber danke schonmal......


----------



## Martinsi (2. März 2004)

Hallo,

Ich versuche auch schon seit längerem meinen Siemens Gigaset USB 11 Adapter unter Linux zum Laufen zu bringen.
Du hast geschrieben, daß du schon einmal eine Internetverbindung mit der Computer Bild version von Suse Linux 9.0 zusammengebracht hast.
Ich habe hier nur die Eval Live CD von Suse 9.0 und bis jetzt ist es mir nicht geglückt , daß das Modem richtig erkannt wird.
Ist die Computerbild Version eine andere 

bzw. kannst du dich vielleicht doch erinnern was du damals eingestellt hast. Würde mir sehr helfen.

Mfg 
Martin


----------



## dhvenus (13. März 2004)

*Gigaset USB Adapter 11*

Hallo,

Ich versuche es auch schon seit ein paar Tagen den Adapter zum laufen zu bringen, aber vergeblich, es klappt irgendwie nicht.
Komisch ist nur ,dass wenn ich in das Befehlsfenster den ifconfig eingebe (oder war das iwconfig?) dann sehe ich dass das system hat den Access point erkannt, also ich habe "Empfang", aber mehr passiert auch nicht. 
Natürlich habe ich im internet viel nachgelesen, und da wäre ein möglichkeit den Windows treiber zu benutzen, aber dafür müsste man den ndis_wrapper installieren, was eigentlich ab Kernel 2.4.23 läuft,aber Suse hat nur bis 2.4.21, so muss man mit eine ausführbare Binärdatei es installieren, wovon ich keine Ahnung habe wie das geht( steht zwar beschrieben, aber wo und wie man das erstellt hat der Verfasser nicht erklärt).
So habe ich den Windows Treiber nicht installieren können.
Wenn von euch jemand es versuchen will, die Beschreibung kann man unter http://www.tecchannel.de/betriebssysteme/1328/5.html nachlesen, und wenn erfolgreicher ist als ich, bitte melden!

Gruß
dhvenus


----------

